# Down in flames



## Wildcat (Apr 25, 2005)

I'm pretty board so I thought I would post these pictures. You may or may not have seen them before.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 25, 2005)

pretty grusome.........


----------



## The Jug Rules! (Apr 25, 2005)

The Japs Flew Tabbys???


----------



## DAVIDICUS (Apr 27, 2005)

L2D Type 0 Transport (DC-3 Clone) (Tabby)

See: http://www.ijnafpics.com/jbwl2d1.htm


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 27, 2005)

They had the license before the war in the East


----------



## evangilder (Apr 27, 2005)

Yep, the Japanese and the Russians both license built the DC-3


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 27, 2005)

and love the new siggy jug, even if it is a bit big...........


----------

